# co to kupujete?



## shimon

Hello! "Co to kupujete?" is just a single phrase, with no context, which is not clear to me; I would easily understand it without "to" (co kupujete?) or "co" (to kupujete?), but not as it is. Perhaps a misprint?


----------



## bibax

I believe it is a colloquial shortening of "*Co* je *to*, co *kupujete*?".

Similarly:

Kdo to přišel? Co to děláte? Na koho to čekáte? (= Kdo je to, na koho čekáte?)


----------



## shimon

I see, something like "What's it that you're buying?", a little redundant and more emphatic expression. Thank you


----------



## francisgranada

shimon said:


> I see, something like "What's it that you're buying?", a little redundant and more emphatic expression. Thank you



This emphatic mood can express also a wondering or disagreement or so, e.g.:

Co to kupujete!? ... Co je to _za blbost_?... Ani nevíte k čemu vám to bude ...

In Italian, approximatively:

Che cosa state comprando!? ... Che _cavolo _é questo? ... Neanche sapete per che cosa vi possa servire ...

(the _cosa _in _che cosa_ is redundant, too, but it is not exactly the same situation)


----------

